# cagaprisas



## Luis López Lostal

Hello.

That is a common and vulgar expression in Spanish and I do not know if it exists somenthing similar in English:

"Eres un cagaprisas"

Thanks.


----------



## Idiomático

It sounds like a great Spanish expression, but it's not in the dictionary.  If you explain what it means maybe someone can help you find something equivalent in English.


----------



## Demurral

Significa que siempre tienes prisa, que eres muy inquieto y que no dejas a los demás que estén sin hacer nada..."busy busying" dude! ^^


----------



## Idiomático

A busybody, a fussbudget?  Look those up in your English dictionary and see if they fit.  I'm happy to have learned _cagaprisas_ and am already looking for someone to apply it to.  Thanks.


----------



## BocaJuniors

We use a word that partially means what you´re looking for and we refer to the person as being *spastic *or simply _"spaz", "spazmoid", "spazzer", "spazmo", "spackhead", "sped", "spazzy", "spacko", or "spacker"._ 

Example: _Peter is such a spaz _(que anda nervioso, siempre en carreras y bota todo, y se frusta fácilmente).

*Again*, it may only contain part of the meaning of the word "cagaprisas" because it also means inept.


----------



## greenheyes

I´m a good example of a _cagaprisas_, because I get things done well( _very_ well) before the deadline.I´m certainly not a _busybody_ because I don´t stick my nose into other people´s business, and I´m even less a _spastic, _because I´m not inept or discoordinated. Having said that, I´m still thinking of an accurate English expression!


----------



## Idiomático

If you fit in the definition of cagaprisas (as given) and "no dejas a los demás que estén sin hacer nada," you are also a busybody.


----------



## greenheyes

Sorry, Idiomático, but I don´t agree.I´m not a _person who meddles in other people´s business._ ( Collins New English Dictionary). I´m just in a hurry when it very often isn´t necessary to be in a hurry. I´m a *cagaprisas.*


----------



## bondia

greenheyes said:


> I´m a good example of a _cagaprisas_, because I get things done well( _very_ well) before the deadline.I´m certainly not a _busybody_ because I don´t stick my nose into other people´s business, and I´m even less a _spastic, _because I´m not inept or discoordinated. Having said that, I´m still thinking of an accurate English expression!


 
I reckon a _cagaprisas_ is someone who makes short work of things, doesn't beat about the bush, and probably sometimes gets on other people's nerves when he/she tries to get others follow suit. What I'm not sure about is whether the word has a peyorative sense or not...


----------



## Demurral

Maybe I was not as "accurate" as I though I were.

A cagaprisas is ALWAYS worrying about the deadline but the word does not imply any "result" (it is not specified if it is a good or a bad result). Because of this worrying he is always in a hurry, nervous and "traspasses" this annoying feelings to the people around him. Moreover, cagaprisas doesn't mean that you are "sticking your nose in someone else's business", or rather, it is not specified meaning.

hope it is clearer now and we can fine an accurate translation! (I liked busybody, btw).


DEM


----------



## Idiomático

bondia said:


> I reckon a _cagaprisas_ is someone who makes short work of things, doesn't beat about the bush, and probably sometimes gets on other people's nerves when he/she tries to get others follow suit. What I'm not sure about is whether the word has a peyorative sense or not...


 
It's a derivative of the verb "cagar;" therefore, it isn't something you want to say in polite company.


----------



## greenheyes

*FOUND IT* ! Cagaprisas = hurry wart. See Urban Dictionary.Courtesy of Aztlaniano.


----------



## bondia

greenheyes said:


> *FOUND IT* ! Cagaprisas = hurry wart. See Urban Dictionary.Courtesy of Aztlaniano.


 
Hurry wart?? I've never heard that, but if Aztlaniano dixit...or maybe its AE?


----------



## gotitadeleche

No, I have never heard of it either. I have heard of worry wart, which is a person who worries a lot.


----------



## bondia

OK, _Worry wart_ makes more sense, and it rings a (very) distant bell..


----------



## aztlaniano

Evidentemente, "hurrywart" es un juego de palabras con "worrywart".
Worrywart, here in Cambridge:
noun [C] MAINLY US INFORMAL
a person who tends to worry, especially about unimportant things:
Don't listen to him - he's just an old worrywart.


----------



## AngelBenitez

Pero cagaprisas para mí significa " persona que no puede dejar para mañana algo que pueda hacer hoy".

Por ejemplo: Si te vas de viaje mañana a las 12 y tienes tiempo para hacer la maleta antes de salir de viaje, el/ la cagaprisas haría la maleta el día antes porque si no, se pondría nervios@

Hurry wart es válida?
Me gustaría saber alguna expresión que la entendiera todo el mundo en Inglés.


----------



## Lerma

El _*cagaprisas *_no sólo tiene prisa en acabar las cosas sino que agobia a los demás. Entiendo que cuando se critica a alguien y se le da este apelativo no suele ser porque se le vea excesivamente diligente (lo que a veces ocurre) sino como una forma de defenderse del acoso expreso o tácito (a veces es suficiente una mirada de impaciencia o unos paseos por la habitación con pasos apresurados) a que la criatura somete a los demás. Incluso añadiría una forma sutil de acoso: Si una labor ha de realizarse por varias personas independientemente, el hecho de demostrar que uno ya ha empezado con lo suyo puede poner a los demás en un brete y pueda considerarse llamarle _*cagaprisas *_una forma de autodefensa y de reivindicación de autonomía personal. A veces se le llama _*cagalera*_, aunque esta palabra tiene otras acepciones que nada tienen que ver con la que nos ocupa.


----------



## Zarcero

Hmmm.  Interesting word.  If it's deriving from _*cagar*_, then I would think the literal translation is akin to 'one who takes a crap in a hurry'.  In any case, whatever the connotation, I would not think it is a compliment


----------



## jannr

AngelBenitez said:


> Pero cagaprisas para mí significa " persona que no puede dejar para mañana algo que pueda hacer hoy".
> 
> Por ejemplo: Si te vas de viaje mañana a las 12 y tienes tiempo para hacer la maleta antes de salir de viaje, el/ la cagaprisas haría la maleta el día antes porque si no, se pondría nervios@
> 
> Hurry wart es válida?
> Me gustaría saber alguna expresión que la entendiera todo el mundo en Inglés.



Creo que worrywart se entiende y probablemente se usa en toda la USA, pero no es sencillamente una persona que hace las cosas antes de tiempo sino que molesta a los demas, queriendo que ellos se den prisa, tambien. El worrywart tambien se preocupa por lo que pueda pasar (y comunica sus preocupaciones a los demas): "Don't you think we should shut the windows?  What if it rains? Maybe we should put the car in the garage. I could hail, too" y asi siempre. 

En los anos de mi juventud, recuerdo que la palabra "wart" se empleaba para tachar a una persona--generalmente un nino--de nerviosa y molesta. Hasta la usamos como un verbo: "Don't wart me!" No son expresiones vulgares sino informales.


----------



## AngelBenitez

Muchas gracias jannr


----------



## dexterciyo

Sinceramente, es la primera vez que veo ese término. Por aquí no se dice. Leyendo definiciones por Internet, veo que es 'alguien que mete prisa, que apresura', así como 'persona impaciente que actúa demasiado rápido' como dice el diccionario de la casa.


----------



## VAboricua

A term which may fit for what you are looking for, to say that the person is “Anal”.  This means that a person is so obsessed with orderliness  and perfection that they get on everyone’s nerves.   You could say, “My boss is so anal about how he wants us to file papers!”  or you can say “You are so anal!”.  This is an offensive term, so I would not use it in a business setting. “Anal” also means “ass” so in a sense you are calling that person an “asshole” without using a curse word.  If you want to be polite, call them a “perfectionist” which means they always want everything perfect.  

I do not think “worry wart” fits here because it is only describing a person who worries about things


----------



## dexterciyo

Anal or anal-retentive. I don't think it fits here. It could stand for someone _quisquilloso_ or _tiquismiquis_.


----------



## Seymour M

Lerma said:


> El _*cagaprisas *_no sólo tiene prisa en acabar las cosas sino que agobia a los demás. Entiendo que cuando se critica a alguien y se le da este apelativo no suele ser porque se le vea excesivamente diligente (lo que a veces ocurre) sino como una forma de defenderse del acoso expreso o tácito (a veces es suficiente una mirada de impaciencia o unos paseos por la habitación con pasos apresurados) a que la criatura somete a los demás. Incluso añadiría una forma sutil de acoso: Si una labor ha de realizarse por varias personas independientemente, el hecho de demostrar que uno ya ha empezado con lo suyo puede poner a los demás en un brete y pueda considerarse llamarle _*cagaprisas *_una forma de autodefensa y de reivindicación de autonomía personal. A veces se le llama _*cagalera*_, aunque esta palabra tiene otras acepciones que nada tienen que ver con la que nos ocupa.



De todo lo expuesto en este hilo, esta es la definición mas exacta de cagaprisas que he leído. Tal como dice, el cagaprisas es el que transmite de alguna forma sus impaciencia o sus prisas a otras personas cuando, subjetivamente, estos no lo sienten así.


----------



## VAboricua

Seymour M said:


> De todo lo expuesto en este hilo, esta es la definición mas exacta de cagaprisas que he leído. Tal como dice, el cagaprisas es el que transmite de alguna forma sus impaciencia o sus prisas a otras personas cuando, subjetivamente, estos no lo sienten así.


I can not think of a single USA English word that would be equivolent tothe definition of "cagaprsia".  It seems to encompass a lot of feelings into one word.  In the USA, we would have many things to say to this person, but I can think of anthing that we could say in one word.


----------



## Traductorbilbao

ser un cagaprisas - to be someone with ants in their pants

Example

Luis, we have a whole hour to make it for our reservation, there´s no need to have ants in your pants.

Luis, todavía queda una hora para llegar, no seas un cagaprisas


----------



## DelaChón

El cagaprisas es el típico pesado que cuando te pide algo te lo pide *PARA AHORA MISMO* (mayúsculas, negrita y subrayado por escrito o gritos y empentones en discurso real), te envía 100 correos para que se lo hagas todo al momento y sus frases favoritas son "ahora mismo" y "de inmediato". 

El cagaprisas no razona. Es un ser que carece de toda lógica y no tiene una visión razonable del tiempo. Asimismo, tiene tendencia a considerar que su tiempo es muy valioso y que el de los demás carece totalmente de valor. 

El problema es que este calificativo, tan valioso como gráfico, suele también utilizarse tremendamente a la ligera y, así, puede llegar a entenderse mal. Por ejemplo, es normal entre grupos de amigos escuchar frases del tipo "¡Hala, tira, no seas cagaprisas!" si estáis en un bar muy a gusto pero tenéis que iros ya para poder entrar a una discoteca donde (se supone que) vais a estar todavía mejor. En ese momento, al "responsable" lo llaman cagaprisas... El cagaprisas, sin embargo, suele ser, precisamente, el tipo contrario: el que calcula mal los tiempos y luego lo paga con los demás, incordiando a todo el mundo para acabar algo "a tiempo". 

Por último, me gustaría señalar una frase idiomática relacionada con esta expresión: "hacer algo cagando leches", con variantes más malsonantes. Significa "hacer algo de inmediato". 

Algún nativo to the rescue?...


----------



## DelaChón

En definitiva, es una mezcla entre: pesado + inquieto + no realista en cuanto al tiempo que cuesta hacer algo + paupérrima visión organizadora + poco considerado con los demás.


----------



## DelaChón

Would "inveterate pesterer" be okay? I guess I'd resort to paraphrasis if I had to explain to someone what 'cagaprisas' means. However, in the heat of the moment, I'd say something like that.


----------



## jilar

La esencia del "cagaprisas", hay quien lo llama "culinquieto" (culo + inquieto), para mí básicamente son sinónimos, pues, en ambos, lo esencial es el nerviosismo o inquietud por hacer algo que quiere hacer. Esa inquietud, o falta de paciencia, hace que esa persona intente realizar tal acción lo más pronto posible, sin esperar por consejos de otras personas ... lo que normalmente hace que tal acción acabe de mala forma (aunque podría ser que acabara bien, pero no es lo más normal)

Yo en su día, hablando con un chico bilingüe (nativo inglés y español de adopción), para hacerle ver la esencia de esas dos palabras le dije: antsy.
Lo que no sé es si "antsy" en inglés puede llegar a tener el matiz que tanto tienen cagaprisas como culinquieto en español.
Pero la ESENCIA es la misma. Inquietud, nerviosismo, falta de paciencia ... y cualquier sinónimo que se os ocurra.

En mi caso concreto sucedía lo siguiente:
En un foro, este chico pedía ayuda para hacer una reparación, y como no sabía hacer el arreglo, pedía consejos a otras personas (que sí supieran hacer el arreglo), además se lo pedía a una persona en concreto, por ser de sobra un conocido profesional.
Quien era solicitado le respondió diciéndole que tuviera paciencia, que le haría un tutorial y lo publicaría.
Unos días después, 1 o 2, no mucho más, el chico explica que se puso él a la tarea (no tuvo paciencia para esperar el tutorial prometido), con lo que creía era la forma de hacer el arreglo ... y metió la pata. Lo hizo mal.

Es ahí cuando, en plan broma, le dije eso de "cagaprisas" o "culinquieto".

Por lo leído en este tema, la palabra _hurrywart_ puede servir perfectamente para significar un cagaprisas o culinquieto. Otra cosa es que los diccionarios ("formales") no las muestren por considerarlas palabras muy informales. Ninguna de las palabras españolas aquí anotadas aparece en el RAE todavía, y son palabras que todos usamos y entendemos, pero, claro, son "informales" o como las queramos catalogar.
Así como al worrywart (Informal: Quejica. Formal: Pesimista) le pueden sus "quejas" (worry), al cagaprisas le pueden sus "prisas" (hurry). El origen de todo es su nerviosismo o inquietud.


----------



## aztlaniano

jilar said:


> Por lo leído en este tema, la palabra _hurrywart_ puede servir perfectamente para significar un cagaprisas o culinquieto. Otra cosa es que los diccionarios ("formales") no las muestren por considerarlas palabras muy informales. Ninguna de las palabras españolas aquí anotadas aparece en el RAE todavía, y son palabras que todos usamos y entendemos, pero, claro, son "informales" o como las queramos catalogar.
> Así como al worrywart (Informal: Quejica. Formal: Pesimista) le pueden sus "quejas" (worry), al cagaprisas le pueden sus "prisas" (hurry). El origen de todo es su nerviosismo o inquietud.


"Hurrywart" sí me parece perfecto para describir a una persona que siempre tiene prisa, aunque no sea necesario, y que, a lo mejor, mete prisas a los demás.
Al "worrywart" no le llamaría "quejica", sino, más bien "miedoso", o innecesariamente agustiado.
Desde luego es un pesimista.


----------



## jilar

Cierto, aztlaniano.
Hice mal correspondencia entre queja y _worry_.

Entonces, el quejica o protestón sería _complainer, moaner, griper _... y no sé si hasta podéis decir _bellyacher_


----------



## aztlaniano

jilar said:


> Entonces, el quejica o protestón sería _complainer, moaner, griper _... y no sé si hasta podéis decir _bellyacher_


Certainly. Also "whiner" and "whinger".


----------

